# Bad idea...



## Jareth (Jun 18, 2005)

With my only camera being a point and shoot and I had no other light with me I tried to the diffuse the flash with my finger because I didn't have a piece of paper to use. Not what i was looking for but neat:





The focus isn't so good either.


----------



## tranceplant (Jun 26, 2005)

the colour is very nice tho


----------



## DramaDork626 (Jul 6, 2005)

im afraid to say what that looks like, its not fallic, but still gross, heh


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 6, 2005)

hahah wow spooky one  looks really neat  how did you want to diffuse the flash with your finger?!?!?!?!


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 10, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahah wow spooky one  looks really neat  how did you want to diffuse the flash with your finger?!?!?!?!


I've done it by covering the flash with my finger, but some of the light actually makes it through the finger and gives it a red color.


----------

